# Added Features



## JFF (Nov 10, 2017)

You can now post Sketches + Use Smilies in Profile Posts. We are testing these features.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 10, 2017)

Woot! Thank you @Mbxx

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 10, 2017)

Good job, @White Wolf

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 10, 2017)

Post sketches?


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 10, 2017)

A said:


> Post sketches?


Sketches still need to be released to the general public. Soon™

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 10, 2017)

Mbxx said:


> You can now post Sketches + Use Smilies in Profile Posts. We are testing these features.


they're cancerous af. 

MBXX why doesn't the forum have a secure connection?


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 10, 2017)

About time smileys were added to profiles.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm more surprised about mbxx doing something useful than this announcement tbh.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Atlas (Nov 11, 2017)

New features? Am I still on NF?


----------



## scerpers (Nov 11, 2017)

only took forever

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JFF (Nov 11, 2017)

Better late then never

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiden (Nov 12, 2017)

Exciting to hear new things are happening. Thanks.


----------



## Demetrius (Nov 21, 2017)

more please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

